
When Trading in Bitcoin, Keep the Tax Man in Mind - chollida1
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/18/your-money/bitcoin-irs-taxes.html
======
balupton
Or move to Malaysia, or buy residency and citizenship in Saint Kitts and
Nevis.

~~~
toomuchtodo
If you’re a US citizen, you’re responsible for paying tax on your worldwide
income regardless of where you reside. Also, there is an exit tax to renounce
your US citizenship.

